# SINAMICS S120 und cu 310DP



## maniac (30 Juni 2009)

hallo leute hab wieder mal ein problem.

ich bin dabei einen SINAMICS S120 und CU 310DP zu konfigurieren.
jetzt mei prob.:
in der hardware von step7 habe ich ein sinamics mit der cu 310 ausgewählt und die slots bearbeitet. nun stehen die slots aber im starter immer mit einem "roten !" da. ich hab keinen rat mehr.
siehe bilder


----------



## Proxy (30 Juni 2009)

Auf den ersten Bild musst du unten rechts den Knopf drücken "Hardware Konfig übertragen" dann müsste das ! verschwinden.


----------



## maniac (30 Juni 2009)

das macht er aber leider nicht! genau das ist das porblem.


----------



## Proxy (1 Juli 2009)

Hast du die HW-Config dafür zu? den wenn die geöffnet ist geht es nicht.

Wenn ja gib mal das projekt damit man sehen kann woran es sonst liegt.


----------



## maniac (1 Juli 2009)

hallo anbei mein projekt.


----------



## ChristophD (1 Juli 2009)

Hi,

Projekt dearchiviert und geöffnet.
Abgleich gedrückt und alles  ist gut.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## maniac (1 Juli 2009)

hallo und danke erstmal

ich habe mir das projekt angesehen und ist auch alles io.
aber wenn ich das mit dem abgleich versuche macht er garnichts.
er überträgt nichts in die hardware von meinen projekt.
ich hab keinen rat mehr.

meine software ist:
step7 V5.4+SP5
starter V4.130
drive es basic V5.4+SP1

und die gsd datei für die sinamics habe ich mir von der siemens homepage.


----------



## maniac (2 Juli 2009)

hallo habe fehler gefunden. starter neu installiert und schon ging es.


----------



## ChristophD (2 Juli 2009)

Hi,

hattest Du vorher den Starter installiert und danch Drive ES Basic?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Martin00 (16 Juli 2009)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Kann die Telegramme nicht korrekt in die HW Konfig laden. 

Ich hatte STARTER schon vor Drive ES installiert. Kann das das Problem sein?


Ich habe folgende Telegramme:
1    Control_Unit    1    Free telegram configuration with BICO    #ICO(337)    2    316..319    2    316..319

2    BlueDrive    3    Free telegram configuration with BICO    #ICO(337)    10    268..281    10    268..287

3    RedDrive    2    Free telegram configuration with BICO    #ICO(337)    10    292..305    10    292..311

4    TB30_04    4    Free message frame configuration with BICO technology    #ICO(337)    2    256..259    2    256..259

Was ich etwas komisch finde ist, dass beim vierten Telegramm "technology" steht. Ich kann dieses Telegramm nicht ändern. Habe aber auch keine Technology CPU. Kann das trotzdem funktionieren?


----------



## Martin00 (16 Juli 2009)

Ich habe nun auch Starter nochmal installiert. Jetzt hat es auf anhieb funktioniert. Nur noch blaue Häckchen.


----------

